

Varnish 4 - neic
https://www.varnish-cache.org/content/varnish-cache-400

======
thomble
I found this to be prescient: [https://www.varnish-
cache.org/docs/trunk/phk/ssl.html](https://www.varnish-
cache.org/docs/trunk/phk/ssl.html)

~~~
dijit
I never understood the problem people have with this idea, varnish is doing
things with memory a lot, a bug when it has access to the keys is a horrible
nightmare.

I've taken to running an nginx instance on the same machine to terminate SSL,
which then backends on to varnish.- this gives people SSL up to my doorstep.

except in cases where they're on our checkout page, then it's SSL to the
server where they're submitting information. (via a different subdomian.)

------
maw
I'm hosting a release party in Mexico City in case any chilangos are
interested.

See [http://v4party.varnish-cache.org/party/81](http://v4party.varnish-
cache.org/party/81) \-- I hope a few more people come but if not pues no hay
nada mal en un taco y un par de chelas.

~~~
icelancer
>pues no hay nada mal en un taco y un par de chelas

Seems like a weird time to switch to Spanish! But tacos and beer are always
good of course.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
This news is 19 days old.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7566121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7566121)

~~~
dang
Thank you. We can't catch every dupe, and this was a significant one.

------
napsterbr
I recently upgrade from version 3 to 4, please note there are several changes
on the VCL.

Read carefully the upgrade docs: [https://www.varnish-
cache.org/docs/trunk/whats-new/upgrading...](https://www.varnish-
cache.org/docs/trunk/whats-new/upgrading.html)

Also, despite it's not on the manual, it's worth noting that req.grace and
beresp.grace were deprecated.

------
stefantalpalaru
Somebody did us a favor and wrote a conversion script:
[https://github.com/fgsch/varnish3to4](https://github.com/fgsch/varnish3to4)

Still incomplete after 14 days from the initial release. I guess the optimists
talking about a 30 minutes job were wrong after all ;-)

